# 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013



## Werbung (19. Januar 2014)

werbung

*5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: *
*3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*​







*5 DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*​Die Kollegen von www.champions-team.de verlosen 5 DVD´s von der Feeder WM in Südafrika.

*Wer eine solche DVD gewinnen will, muss sich einfach hier im Thread mit einem Posting melden.*​
Am 31. Januar 2014 werden dann - unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges - 5 Poster ausgelost, die dann eine DVD zugesandt bekommen.

Wir wünschen euch viel Glück dabei.


*Hier zum Inhalt der DVD:*​
*Taktik-Montagen-Futter-Interviews*

Die 3. Feeder Weltmeisterschaft 2013 in Südafrika war keine  normale Weltmeisterschaft  - diese Weltmeisterschaft war ein  Abenteuer.

Anglerisch kam es wie bei jeder WM wieder auf viele Kleinigkeiten  und Details an, die am Ende den Ausschlag für eine erfolgreiche Platzierung  gaben. Wir waren mit unserer Kamera natürlich ganz nah bei den erfolgreichsten  Mannschaften und auch diese WM wird wieder einige Trends und Neuerungen im  Bereich der Angelei mit der Feederrute hervorbringen.


 Das deutsche Team haben wir über zwei Wochen mit der Kamera  begleitet und zeigen, welche Erkenntnisse das Team aus jedem Trainingstag zieht  und welche taktischen Vorgaben und Schlüsse daraus für den folgenden  Trainingstag und den Wettkampf resultieren. 

Der Star ist die Mannschaft und so  konnte am Ende ein überragender 5ter Platz erreicht werden. Warum 4 Teams  dennoch etwas besser waren und warum diese WM ein unvergessliches Abenteuer  bleiben wird, zeigen wir auf dieser DVD.

 Die DVD ist auch erhältlich unter:
www.champions-team.de

 Verantwortlich: 

 champions-team.de | Im Dorfe 16  | 31303 Burgdorf | Tel.: 0172/6767200


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Na, dann bewerbe ich mich mal um eine DVD.

Schade das solche Veranstaltungen in D nicht mehr möglich sind. Würde mir gerne mal eine solche Veranstaltung anschauen. Allerdings ist mir Südafrika dafür etwas zu weit entfernt.


----------



## JCB 500 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hier


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Na guck, das geht aber schnell....

Wenn nicht mehr als drei weitere posten, habt ihr ne gute Chance ;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht mehr als drei weitere posten, habt ihr ne gute Chance ;-)))



Du willst auch eine, gelle?:q

Ich würd aber auch eine nehmen.


----------



## madpraesi (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hallo 
das wäre auch etwas für mich #6

Danke Gruß Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du willst auch eine, gelle?:q



Ich bin ausser Konkurrenz..............


----------



## shogun zander (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ja! ...ich will!


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

_*So ....jetzt wird es eng für die anderen Bewerber um die DVD 
..warum??.....weil ich auch mit mache !! :vik:*_

Gruss Ulli
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Nun muss definitiv verlost werden - mehr als 5.............


----------



## skully (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hätte gern auch eine :m


----------



## Flacho (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Damit das ganze spannend wir, stell ich mich auch für eine DVD an.  :m

Ja ich hätte gerne eine.   #6


----------



## chrischan85 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich ziehe dann auch mal eine Nummer für eine DVD #h


----------



## Surf (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Stell mich auch an.
Freu mich immer über neue Techniken und Tipps, wenns auch noch in SA is dann kanns nur super werden ;-)


----------



## Don-Machmut (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

ich gewinne zwar meistens nichts aber versuchen kann man es ja  :vik:


----------



## sk8crookie (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Servus!
Würde mir den Inhalt der DVD gerne mal zuhause anschauen.
Vllt. hab ich ja das Glück.:q
Tschö


----------



## Hoscheck (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hi Leute,
Ich häng mich mal mit rein hier, ich hätte auch gern eine!!!

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## T.Debakel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Die DVD hätte ich auch gerne: Ich bin also der nächste in der Warteschleife... :g

Schönen Tag!


----------



## FrEAk89 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hätte auch gerne eine mit nem bisschen Glück bekomme ich dann ja an meinem Geburtstag bescheid *g*

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## der mit der angel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich hätte auch gerne eine  .

 Gruß


----------



## STORM_2012 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen bei verlosungen vllt klappt es ja dieses mal#6


----------



## odinherne (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

melde mich auch mal .


----------



## KleinerWaller (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Warum denn nicht, klar melde ich mich auch für eine DVD :k
Allen viel Glück :m


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Dann schmeiß ich mal meinen Hut in den Ring
& wünsche allen anderen Glück bei der Verlosung der anderen 4 DVDs


----------



## Abfael (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich melde mich auch mal.


----------



## Fulli (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich würde mich auch freuen:vik:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich würde mich sehr über eine DVD freuen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## GreyShade (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

*meld*

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Hümpfi (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Na da mach ich doch auchmal mit. Her das Ding =)

 mfg


----------



## steppes (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Wäre genau das richtige um die nächsten 2 angelfreie Monate zu überbrücken.


----------



## fishfan.2310 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Huhu, ich will auch mitmachen!


----------



## Shortay (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

und hier noch einer der gerne die DVD hätte :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Nun sinds definitiv mehr als 5 - da werden wir in der Lostrommel rühren müssen......
;-)))


----------



## Rannebert (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Wer hat sich denn da nur den Titel von der DVD ausgedacht?

Eine Feederveranstaltung in Afrika, der dritten Welt. 
So waren meine ersten Gedanken....


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Eine würde bestimmt auch in mein Regal passen


----------



## Schneidi (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

würde nicht nein sagen wenn man mir eine anbietet.


----------



## morlu975 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich will auch eine.


----------



## telron (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

zu so einer dvd würd ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Seele (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich nehm dann gern auch eine 

Franz sagt immer ich muss angeln lernen


----------



## BrendaK (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich würde auch eine nehmen.

Wenn ich die dann angesehen habe, würde ich ie hier im Forum weitergeben


----------



## wilhelm (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Haben wollen


----------



## donak (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Damit´s noch spannender wird melde ich mich auch mal.


----------



## Daniel_BW (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Würde auch eine Abnehmen.


----------



## nafetsnor (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

wann ist die verlosung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Oooooooch Jungs, Startposting lesen!
AM 31.01. 2014 - Durch Dein Posting bist Du aber schon mit dabei...


----------



## keine-ahnung (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hier iche auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Na guck, wieder einer...
Extra neu angemeldet?


----------



## Eltonxxl (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich möchte auch!! |supergri


----------



## Ebiso (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich mache mal mit ;-)) ich mache gerne mit ) Gerade als feeder begeisteter ) viel glück jungs !


----------



## 2Fast2Real (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Dann meld ich auch mal interesse an :-D

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## kingandre88 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Dabei Dabei.....#6


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich möchte auch in die Lostrommel.


----------



## FaXe7 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich würde mich auch darüber freuen !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman B. (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Klingt interessant!


----------



## Toifel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Da schließ ich mich doch glatt mit an,


HIER bitte |wavey:|wavey:


Greetz


----------



## Storm (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich bin auch interessiert  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stipper007 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich bin auch dabei. Danke


----------



## grazy04 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Dabei bin


----------



## Handballer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Fattony (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Schickt mal was rüber nach Österreich!

Will auch ein Stück vom Kuchen :m


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

und hier noch einer der gerne die DVD hätte  :m


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich möchte s auch versuchen, eine zu gewinnen. Sind immer ganz interessant die DVDs vom Champions Team.


----------



## Tino34 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Moin,

 lieber Mod pack meinen Namen auch bitte bitte in die Lostrommel!!!

 Danke


----------



## Griewer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Da bin ich ebenfalls interessiert


----------



## jogi89 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Meinen Namen auch bitte :m


----------



## phirania (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Juhu ich auch...#h#h#h


----------



## HeinzEinz (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

vergesst mich nicht #h
|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Oh als ambitionierter Feederangler würde ich mich auch über ne DVD freuen 


Und wenn nicht, wünsche ich anderen viel Spaß mit der DVD.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und wenn nicht, wünsche ich anderen viel Spaß mit der DVD.


Das nenn ich mal ne Einstellung!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Ally84 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Bin dabei!:g


----------



## erlei (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ist sicher eine interessante DVD!! Bin natürlich auch dabei!!


----------



## Milka75 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich möchte auch gerne, also lasst mir eine über


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*



erlei schrieb:


> Ist sicher eine interessante DVD!! Bin natürlich auch dabei!!



http://www.champions-team.de/aktuel...r-Feeder-Angling-World-Championships-2013.php

|wavey:Bin auch dabei.


----------



## SveMa (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich bewerbe mich dann auch mal um eine DVD.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden der Republik #6


----------



## angel-daddy (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Bin auch dabei.....


----------



## HAKSE (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich wäre auch dran interessiert schon alleine aus Neugier was es da so zu fischen gibt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

So langsam geht ja auch der Endspurt los...


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Von den Gewinnern verlange ich nen ausfühlichen Bericht nach der ersten Feederrunde am heimischen Gewässer


----------



## zeitgeist91 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }

Ich bewerbe mich auch!

Besten Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Noch geht das ja - bis zum 31.01....


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hier gibts was Gratis, das nehm ich gerne mit! 
Und vllt. kann man das ja dem ein oder anderen Anglernachwuchs, wie z.b. meinem kleinen cousin so zum einstieg vermachen


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Mehr Angelwissen schadet nie!


----------



## Eichelfritte (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Bin dabei!!!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich mal was gewinne...


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

yippiejajeh Schweinebacke!


----------



## Nitro (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Da darf ich nicht fehlen,
ich nehme auch eine!


----------



## DerSimon (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Und auch ich versuche mein Glück


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hab ich mal erwähnt dass ich am 1.2 wieder ein Jahr älter werde und so ne DVD passended AB Geburtstags Geschenk wäre?! 


Drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

einschleimen geht - wir losen das aus...
;-))


----------



## Allrounder0872 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Man lernt ja nie aus, ein bißchen Filmmaterial für die kalten Tage hat schon was...#6


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

@ Thomas




Bitte nicht ernst nehmen... ich drücke natürlich allen die Daumen. Wenns passt dann gut -  wenn nicht dann nicht.


----------



## chester (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Angelpornos nach einem nassen, kalten Tag am Wasser? Ich tät welche nehmen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab ich mal erwähnt dass ich am 1.2 wieder ein Jahr älter werde und so ne DVD passended AB Geburtstags Geschenk wäre?!
> 
> 
> Drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen!





Ich am 1.3
her mit der DVD!
und nach dem gucken bekommt sie Fr33 nachträglich von mir geschickt#h


----------



## Elblurch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Machen wir es spannend, je mehr, desto besser!


----------



## flasha (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Bin auch mal dabei.


----------



## d0ni (29. Januar 2014)

Uhhh fein  

jetz wo ich mir ne feeder gekauft hab wär das passend


----------



## Straebl (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

  :vik:


----------



## micheal32 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

hallo,
ich als anfänger kann sicher noch was lernen.|wavey:
gruss michael


----------



## jigga1986 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

mach mit


----------



## Duke1980 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

LG aus Ösiland und ich mach auch mit


----------



## allroundr (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Feedern!!!? ...bin dabei!


----------



## Feederfreak (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Bin auch dabei!
Gruß  Feederfreak


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

So Jungs - heute geht's noch, letzte Chance zum bewerben!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Hey cool ich hab gewonnen |supergri Danke Freue mich schon auf die DVD :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Wird verschickt, sobald ich die Adressen aller 5 Aspiranten habe.
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird verschickt, sobald ich die Adressen aller 5 Aspiranten habe.
> Glückwunsch!!


schick mir eine PN wenn du meine anschrift haben möchtest


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Die PN`s sind schon raus alle ;-))


----------



## STORM_2012 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die PN`s sind schon raus alle ;-))



Misst ich bin nicht der glückliche


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

So, bevor ihr zu sehr grämen/raten müsst , hier die Glücklichen:
Don-Machmut

Hümpfi

grazy04

Fr33

angel-daddy


----------



## grazy04 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

*schonmal Dankööööööööö sagt*

Mail iss raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

So, nachdem sich nun alle gemeldet haben, hab ich die Adressen weitergeleitet zum versenden der DVD`s...


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

_*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH an die Gewinner *_#6

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Dito.
 Verfasst doch bitte mal eine kleine Rezension über die DVD.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Mist, wusste ich es doch, wieder nicht dabei. Ich habe einfach kein Glück wenn es um Verlosungen geht. Meinen glückwunsch an die Gewinner. |schild-g


----------



## champions-team.de (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 5 DVD`s zu gewinnen: 3rd World Feeder Fishing Championships 2013*

Vielen Dank von unserer Seite für das Interesse und die zahlreiche  Teilnahme. Den Gewinnern Herzlichen Glückwunsch, die DVDs sind bereits  in der Post. 
Wer nicht zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehörte, sich  aber trotzdem einen kleinen Eindruck von der DVD machen möchte, der kann  ja mal in den Trailer reinklicken.

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuel...r-Feeder-Angling-World-Championships-2013.php

Vielen Dank.

champions-team.de Redaktion
Jayson Greatorex


----------

